# Newbie bean blending advice please !!



## foxy (Nov 14, 2016)

Have just moved from a Gaggia bean to cup and have 4kg of Caffe Roma super crema from a recent delivery which used to make a decent latte or flat white with the Gaggia. Now moved up to a Fracino Cherub & the Caffe Roma seems to be on the bitter side. Whilst still at the exploring end of grinders etc my question is :

Can I buy a much lighter roast bean to mix with the Caffe Roma to tone it down a bit ?? I did not want to buy another 4kg of a lighter roast for obvious reasons of it lasting beyond its useful date so would welcome some good advice please as to the possible ratio of mixing and which beans ??


----------



## GCGlasgow (Jul 27, 2014)

What grinder are you using? do the beans have a roast date on them? When getting used to new equipment it's probably best to stick to one bean then maybe try mixing them once your familiar with your gear.


----------



## mremanxx (Dec 30, 2014)

Wow 4kg is a lot of beans, you must be flying







.

If it's these one

http://www.nextdaycoffee.co.uk/store/caffe-roma-super-crema-coffee-beans-1kg-1573

You will probably find they are not fresh roasted and may only find a use by date on the packet.

Likelihood is that they are a dark roast to prolong the use of the bean.

I would say your grind/dose will need to change, or as I am experiencing with a very dark roast (Tusker from CC), you may have to go 3:1 ration in your drink.


----------



## foxy (Nov 14, 2016)

Thanks 1st crack, correct on source and only use before date. Agree about 3:1 milk / coffee so will experiment !!


----------



## foxy (Nov 14, 2016)

Thanks, currently Ascaso mini but due to upgrade soon . getting more used to the kit but still getting bitter results but realise that there is not a "cure " without getting a fresher bean & maybe a lighter roast.


----------



## mremanxx (Dec 30, 2014)

It's a learning curve we have all been on and like me still riding









Enjoy


----------



## foxy (Nov 14, 2016)

Thanks, Seems my learning curve is never ending.


----------



## GCGlasgow (Jul 27, 2014)

Yeh it's probably a fresher bean your needing.


----------



## RDC8 (Dec 6, 2016)

Hi - I'm new to the forum.

Hoping for some insight into what works, or what doesn't work, when it comes to blending for espresso. I roast my own beans - medium to medium/dark - and am starting to experiment with blends. Rather than looking for good combinations to try, does anyone have insight into what beans *don't* blend well. So far I have focused on two-bean blends - a Brazil Santos 50% plus another central/south american SO - but looking to try new combinations.

Many thanks


----------



## mremanxx (Dec 30, 2014)

One for the roasters I would say.

Gary??


----------



## Scotford (Apr 24, 2014)

I've found that yirgs don't tend to hold up their end of a blend.


----------



## RDC8 (Dec 6, 2016)

Thanks. I have roasted Yirg a few times and tried it as SO espresso; didnt leave a great impression. That was probably the signal to move towards blending!

If you think this is a better question for the roasters I will report it in that section.

Cheers


----------

